# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Beaujolais Nouveau Day (France) November 19, 2015

## GramChop

Drink up, y'all....  Salud!  :Very Drunk: 

BN2015.jpg

----------


## andynap

Horrible stuff  :)

----------


## JEK

Love it!

----------


## andynap

> Love it!



Gargle some for me :)

----------


## JEK

It's a celebration, so celebrate!

----------


## GramChop

I have friends in Paris who are posting festivities already on social media.  While it may not be a drink of choice for some, it's a time of celebration and I, along with many Francophiles, will celebrate alongside them tomorrow from my perch in Austin, Texas.  Vive le Beaujolais Noveau!

----------


## KaraBrooks

Love it too!  (not really - kinda of reminds me of pop rocks - remember those?) BUT I do love the idea of it.  Every couple of years Bob throws a Beaujolais Nouveau party in his office - Edith Pilaf, french cheeses, jambon, pate, saucission, baguettes and, of course, a lot of Beaujolais Nouveau.  Vive la France!!

----------


## andynap

Edith Pilaf?? She's a rice dish now?  :Triumphant:

----------


## KaraBrooks

It's the perfect rice to pair with Beaujolais Nouveau. :-)

----------


## andynap

I would go to that party. Nice stuff.

----------


## GramChop

http://youtu.be/rzeLynj1GYM

It's not a parisienne soiree without Edith Piaf!

----------


## MIke R

Wendi was living in Toulouse for a Beau Noveau day and said it was even more fun than New Years Eve there

----------


## stbartshopper

Agree- Beaujolais Nouveau is not very tasty. Never have understood what all the fuss is about. A marketing coup!

----------


## andynap

> Wendi was living in Toulouse for a Beau Noveau day and said it was even more fun than New Years Eve there



I bet

----------


## GramChop

FUN Beaujolais Facts (emphasis placed on FUN...we're not curing fatal diseases here...we're simply drinking wine):

http://www.winecountrytravel.com/France/beaujolaisnouveaufacts.html

----------


## JEK

Screen Shot 2015-11-20 at 6.40.32 AM.jpg

----------

